# 80GB to 250GB



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm planning on upgrading the 80GB HD to a 250GB HD.

In don't own a PC at home. So i can't use tivo to go as a backup.

I'd like to keep my recordings.

I was hoping to leave the copy over night.

How long would it take to copy 80GB over?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Depending on the number of recordings and the PC used I would expect 80gb to take anything from 2 to 8 hours so, yes, you should definitely allow for an overnight job.


----------



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

Kewl!

Thanks!

It's a Dual Core Athlon X2 with 1GB of Ram

I'll post how long it takes.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

That should be fairly quick, but for maximum speed put the drives on separate IDE channels and make sure DMA is enabled.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I have done recent upgrades from a 120 to 300 keeping all recordings.

Using an old Dell PIII 800 it took just over 2 hours.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I just upgraded from a 40GB drive, took less than an hour, wish I'd have timed it. I always use separate IDE channels when doing backups & restores; they're not just slower for me when I've forgotten that, they get stuck and don't finish at all. But that's contrary to the how-to's I've used. I used the Weaknees interactive instructions last night, and I ignored their recommendation to put the source and destination on the same channel. I'd be surprised if it would have gone faster than it did.


----------



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

I've read that somethimes the boot cd does not work even when the onboard SATA controller is disabled. I'll see how this works later tonight.

2 hours would be sweet!


----------



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

I bought a 320GB Western Digital

Well the cd booted without a problem.

It took 10 minutes to do a small backup on my dos drive.
mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb

However I got an error when i ran:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda
Backup Target not large enough for entire backup by itself mfsrestore

So i decided to try the backup and restore without saving the data:
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda

Which worked, but when i rebooted the tivo with the new 320GB drive, i got the Green screen of death and then the tivo reboots.

Things i'll have to look into:
1.) When i first got the tivo, it was an exanded 80GB drive. Maybe one can't expand the drive twice.
2.) Maybe 320GB is too much
3.) Maybe 7.2.2 doesn't play nice anymore.

I'll have to do some more investigtion. For the time being, i'm running on the 80GB.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Feb 15, 2004)

I wish I had an answer for your problem, but I can tell you that the 250GB drive is not too big. I have seen some of the companies selling upgrade kits with 2 500GB drives.

I ran into a similar issue, and I think it might be kernel related. If I find any relavant info, I'll post it back to this thread.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, you cannot further expand an already expanded drive on Series 2s and DirecTV DVRs (all series).


----------



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

classicsat said:


> Yes, you cannot further expand an already expanded drive on Series 2s and DirecTV DVRs (all series).


Can i add the 320GB to the 80GB that is already there?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I wouldn't, but yes.


----------



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

mick66 said:


> I wouldn't, but yes.


Mick, why wouldn't you do it?


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldn't do it .. because two hard drives = two times the likelihood of failure in the future.


----------



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

lajohn27 said:


> I wouldn't do it .. because two hard drives = two times the likelihood of failure in the future.


Well i have an image, so if i need to rebuild i can.

I added the 2nd drive last night.

I'm now up to 446hrs WooT!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

lajohn27 said:


> I wouldn't do it .. because two hard drives = two times the likelihood of failure in the future.


And that risk of failure isn't worth it when one or more of the drives are <200GB, or possibly a combined total less then the sweet spot of the market.


----------

